# The Guest comes to blu-ray and DVD on January 6th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE CREATORS OF YOU’RE NEXT COMES AN ALL NEW
SPINE-TINGLING THRILLER STARRING DAN STEVENS



THE GUEST



OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD ON DECEMBER 16, 2014

AVAILABLE ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK INCLUDING DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ JANUARY 6, 2015 FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

“It’s big, it’s bold, it’s awesome!” — Matt Patches, Vanity Fair

Universal City, California – A mysterious stranger befriends a grieving family, but his hidden past soon puts them all in danger in the edgy, suspense film The Guest, coming to Blu-ray™ Combo Pack with DVD and Digital HD with Ultraviolet™ on January 6, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. From director Adam Wingard and writer Simon Barrett, the masterminds behind the award-winning modern horror tale You’re Next, The Guest earned a “Certified Fresh” seal on Rotten Tomatoes with a remarkable score of 92% and starsDan Stevens (“Downton Abbey,” A Walk Among the Tombstones), who transforms himself from Edwardian gentleman to ripped modern warrior, and a talented cast including Maika Monroe (Labor Day, The Bling Ring), Sheila Kelley (“Lost,” “Gossip Girl”), Leland Orser (Taken, “24”) and Lance Reddick (John Wick, “Fringe”). Filled with dark humor and explosive violence that critics are calling “all kinds of awesome” (Sara Michelle Fetters, MovieFreak) and “impossibly cool” (Samuel Zimmerman, Fangoria), The Guest Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes behind-the-scenes bonus features that unravel thesecrets of this intense and unpredictable thrill ride.



Recently discharged from the military, David Collins (Dan Stevens) unexpectedly shows up at the Peterson family’s doorstep, claiming to be their late son’s Army buddy. Welcomed into their home, the well-mannered stranger becomes part of the family until a shocking wave of violence raises daughter Anna’s (Maika Monroe) suspicions that the mysterious ex-soldier is not quite what he seems.


The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.



Bonus Features on Blu-ray™ and DVD

· Deleted Scenes

· Q & A with Dan Stevens

· Feature Commentary with Director Adam Wingard and Writer Simon Barrett



TECHNICAL INFORMATION –BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK:

Street Date: January 6, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61166966

Running Time: 1 hour, 41 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: R

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 and Dolby Digital 2.0

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:

Street Date: January 6, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61166963

Running Time: 1 hour, 41 minutes

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1

Rating: R

Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------

